# what causes derealization?



## brighterfuture (Mar 12, 2009)

i want to know if it is serious


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

There is no definitive answer to your question.

Yes, it is serious.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Its different for many people.

The two main causes are childhood abuse and drug use.


----------



## HippieDude (Mar 22, 2009)

depends..... marijuana brought DP out of me....... I would of most likely had DP anyway since my father had a mental disorder.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

HippieDude said:


> depends..... marijuana brought DP out of me....... I would of most likely had DP anyway since my father had a mental disorder.


Actually its not hereditary unless its comorbid with something else.


----------



## HippieDude (Mar 22, 2009)

Socrates_macabre you might be right all I can be sure about is...... that " I know that I know nothing"  yes yes..... very clever I know lol


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Physical trauma to the head could possibly cause it.


----------



## HippieDude (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow..........I can't believe I almost replied with " LOL " but that really could cause DP!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Getting knocked unconscious was what doctors first speculated to be the cause of my dp/dr.


----------

